# Router Table Featherboard Jig



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Some of you may have seen my adjustable height worktable that also has dual routers. I do not want to rout any grooves for "T" tracks or miter gauge track. I was browsing the internet and saw the Rockler All In One clamp. They showed it in use on a router table. I thought it was kinda pricey, so... 

Here is my design for a router table feather board jig that is easily clamped to the edge of the table on both ends. My table is 30 x 37 inches so crosswise, the straight edge will be 30 inches made from whatever I have available in the lumber rack.

It will be 3/4 inches thick with a "T" track. I will either cut it with a slot cutter or use some 3/8 inch plywood strips to sandwich a metal track in place.

I have a couple of feather boards, but for this project, I think I will buy a second one that matches which ever one I have now that fits best. A little slot routing should make this a fairly easy project. 

To attach the feather boards to the support board, I may have to use a Forstner bit to countersink the bolts or just screw them in place. With the jig complete, simply move it into the desired position and clamp it in place...then rout away!

What do y'all think? Will it work? Will I need to break out the big hammer to make everything fit? :stop:

I have included a pic or two of my router table and a few different looks of the proposed jig. And no slots in the table!

Another project to add to my list. 

Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I wish I could contribute Mike , but all I want to say is "holy smokes you've got that Sketchup down pat! "
I wish more members used Sketchup as me being a noob I often don't understand whats being explained . But then again I am " RainMan"


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I wish I could contribute Mike , but all I want to say is "holy smokes you've got that Sketchup down pat! "
> I wish more members used Sketchup as me being a noob I often don't understand whats being explained . But then again I am " RainMan"


Thanks Rick. I am learning a little more about Sketchup every day.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't had enough coffee yet to think about the jig, but I agree about your progress in sketchup. Remarkable in such a short time.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Like all above, great work in SU.
Looks like it'll work to hold those feather boards. Good idea.
Just a thought....you could bring a piece down on each end to support an insert for a knobbed screw to tighten against the table edge. Do away with the need for clamps.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What a nice router table set up, I agree with Gene ,if you put a "T" track down both sides with a measureing tape on each, you could set it up and use it for both routers. All I can say is WOW! on that table. Good job, and as far as SU goes you are doing good on that too.
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And now for an update. I finally got around to it! :dance3:

The feather board jig is complete and ready for action. As it turns out, the material I had on hand wasn't quite what I wanted but it still works just fine. I had a piece of maple but it wasn't as wide as I needed. But that's OK. And I didn't have a slot cutter to cut the slot for the jig bolts so I used a piece of T track that was left over from a previous project.

I used a 3/4 inch router bit to cut the groove for the T track. I made several cuts taking off about a 1/16th at a time. No need to rush and booger up the board or my bit.

Then I used a piece of leftover 1/2 inch plywood to make the piece the feather board is attached to.

The end result is, with the t track clamped in place, I can move the feather board as needed to position it. I made the jig large enough for two feather boards. Next trip to Rockler, I will pick up another one.

In order for the toilet bowl flange T bolt to work with the feather board, I bored a slight recess in the plastic with a Forstner bit. So far, I haven't had any trouble with the bolt turning in place. If it does, I will break out the Liquid nails and nail it in place! :yes4:

I am pretty happy with the outcome. From an idea in my head to fruition, all by my-own-dang-self! :lol:

Hope you like the pics. This is going to make a good replacement for a miter track,which I didn't want to cut into my work table.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, what a great fence. Thanks for all the details and drawings. It will help to see some of these things when I make mine. The router table is in process, much much humbler than yours. Afterwards, I'll make the fence. 

By the way, I learned Sketchup with the Fine Woodworking video especially for woodworkers. I'd tried it with the free videos online, and progress was slow, spotty and frustrating. With the video I was up and running quickly. I just followed the steps and made my own cabinet pretty quickly (a long weekend of staying up very late). Only -$13. Fine Woodworking’s Google SketchUp® Guide for Woodworkers: The Basics - Woodworking - Design - Instant Download - Taunton Store

Highly recommended.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Goblu said:


> Wow, what a great fence. Thanks for all the details and drawings. It will help to see some of these things when I make mine. The router table is in process, much much humbler than yours. Afterwards, I'll make the fence.
> 
> By the way, I learned Sketchup with the Fine Woodworking video especially for woodworkers. I'd tried it with the free videos online, and progress was slow, spotty and frustrating. With the video I was up and running quickly. I just followed the steps and made my own cabinet pretty quickly (a long weekend of staying up very late). Only -$13. Fine Woodworking’s Google SketchUp® Guide for Woodworkers: The Basics - Woodworking - Design - Instant Download - Taunton Store
> 
> Highly recommended.


Thanks.
I have that DVD (digital download). It has been very helpful. Along my learning path, I got tripped on a couple of the tools,, but have since learned how to use them and moved on. The "Rotate" tool drove me nuts until I finally read the fine print! . Now I can handle it. Still wrestling with the "Follow Me" tool, but I will get it sooner or later.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks great Mike! A nice alternative to gouging your router table!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Looks great Mike! A nice alternative to gouging your router table!


Yes sir. I have since added a second featherboard, as depicted in the drawings. One on each side of the cutter. I will be using this set up to route some base molding in the upcoming week or so.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks good. My table top that I just built doesn't have T track slots. I was thinking of putting some in for feather boards though your approach avoids that.


----------



## JohnSteamCrane (Aug 19, 2017)

Very interesting ideas and implementation from M T Stringer.

I started looking at Featherboards because the Ryobi router table at my local Men's Shed Club had one and it seemed a lot better than the equivalent springy thing on my little Elu MOF96E router table. I had never seen one before. It seemed a bit complicated though, to replace the springy thing on my Elu MOF96 router table.

But I have a project where I want to make slots in picture frame sides and the Ryobi router at my local Men's Shed Club was really slow to use, so I have been considering using my Fabrex 470 circular saw bench. This is something I have never tried before and thought the featherboards would make things safer. The bench has 1/2 inch slots. So a clamp on standard 3/4 inch mitre T-slot like M T Stringer has done seems very useful. I could use it with my circular saw bench and maybe even for my router table. Maybe I could use the 1/2 inch slots to locate the 3/4 inch mitre T-slot.


----------

